# boxers



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

i thought as it would be interesting as i am interested in it the history of boxers. what they use to look like to what they look like now.









In 1887, George Alt, imported a female named Flora in from france. They used her in a breeding at his home in Munich, Germany. The progency of this female was strongly inbreed and all Boxers Of Today can find these dogs in their boxers pedigree.









Meta von der Pasage, a great - great granddaughter, of the dog "Flora" whom was imported from france, was crossed with tom a pure white english bulldog. From this litter a female named Blanka, also white like her father, eventually became the mother of "Meta von der Pasage", who is considered to be the MOTHER OF TODAYS BOXERS. 








blanka









The 1st boxer exhibited was "Muhlbauers Flocki" at a dogshow in Munich, Germany. The same city the 1st boxer breed club started in 1896.At the time the only thing that was set was the name of the breed, and it was originally named "Boxl". The standard was set in 1905 and from there on the breed got popular in germany as well as nationwide. Boxers began to get a strong foot in many areas.

black boxers- colour no longer wanted so colour became extinct in 1925

















In 1938 it was decided that boxers with more than 1 third of their coat being white were not allowed. But still today there are boxers with alot of white and pure whites born. One of the earliest breeders was Fr. Stockmann, who did a wonderful job in breeding and in promoting the breed. Her Kennel "Van Dom", existed from 1912 - 1974 and the ancestor to all the "van dom dogs" was Rolf von Vogelsberg, sold to Fr. Stockmann at the age of 3. 









After World War 2 the popularity of the boxer reached an all time high in the US. American bred boxers were exported to other countries. Also in England they breeded very good dogs, and the breed was very popular in the British isles. All over the world the Boxer gained its popularity due to its even tempermant and beautiful body structure. Today the boxer is among the most popular breeds

todays boxer









anyone else want to put the history of there dog breed more then welcome


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

the ones in the picture above the modern boxer look pretty much the same as todays version.The older pics look like the breeds that everyone is panicking over and banning.Which do you prefer.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

i like todays boxer x


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I like GOOD examples of todays, but I also love the older look before breeding turned into "Let's make a dog with an inside out face and an awful slope in its back". Our of all of those dogs, the 1938 picture is the most attractive to me, other than ears and tail being mutilated of course. It's so rare to see a good boxer with a nose nowadays. I've had two rescue boxers here and the first, Ruby, had a deformed tongue, twisted sideways because her face was so short. Poor things.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

i wouldnt say my boxer has a very flat nose. he never breaths badly or make heave breathing noies. but i had him since was 7 1/2 week old. i also like blanka.

Am very interested in the shar pei if anyone go pics of older generation etc. i kknew they nearly became extinct, but a chinese man went over to america to meet a breeder to rescue the breed. something to do with as use for fighting but once other breeds came along, the shar pei didnt tend to b used for fighting no longer so had no use as they would say. tell me if am wrong.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Your boxer is lovely and I'm trying to be very careful in what I say as I have had two boxers and know how it would feel if anyone criticised them - I hope you know I wasn't doing that.

I do think though that all Boxers have extreme faces now, and yours isn't an exception. It affects some more than others but I would prefer them to have faces in general less like persian cats and more like the pic in the 1938 one. I'm not saying your dog isn't gorgeous, just as I'm not saying both my Boxers were, but they weren't built for health with the bulging eyes and squished faces. 

Your dog is more handsome than our Ruby was, she looked like ET and Les Dawson rolled into one. Seth had a less extreme face than her and your dog but he still had his issues lol. Still love em though.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

lol. 

i thought tho they made the boxer with flat faces because of what they use to do. as butchers used them to bait on bulls etc so when hanging onto the bulls they could still breath something like that. 

But yea would be better and healther for the dog if they had the long nose not brachycephalic.

specially the bulldog/pug/pekegnese etc


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

*History Of The Patterdale Terrier*

We have just reserved a patterdale puppy off a member on here so i thought i would join in and do a bit on the history.

The border country of northern England and southern Scotland is a unique area that has given birth to several breeds of earth working terriers. The terrain is rugged, the weather harsh and the people tough. Life is primarily on remote farms with sheep being the main farm commodity, and for centuries, they have been protected from fox predation by aggressive hound and terrier work. Dogs suited to this inhospitable climate have weatherproof coats and may be larger than their southern cousins.










Patterdale terriers are native to the Lake District of northern England where the tall, bare and beautiful hills are called Fells. The weather is cold, wet and windy. The fells are steep, rocky and filled with foxes. Even 20th century farmers depend on organized fox-hound hunts to diminish the numbers of foxes that prey on their sheep, and the fox-hounds depend on fell terriers to extricate foxes from deep crevices in the rock. 










The Fells are so rough that horses can not be used for hunting, so the Huntsman, his assistants, the hounds and terriers may cover miles walking on a mountainside in a day. The Huntsman and the Whipper in each keep a pair of terriers at their side to be instantly available when the fox goes to ground. Only the toughest of terriers can keep up all day, then go to earth and rout out a hill-fox under the worst of conditions. The Patterdale is that type of terrier. They are all of working terrier lineage and have a definite stamp of type. Fell and Patterdale Terriers are well known as hard-bitten terriers, willing to work any place, at any time.










While the Fell Terrier type has been known since the 1700s, it wasn’t until the early 1950s that the Patterdale Terrier had been developed as a breed as the result of the selective breeding efforts of two breeders, Cyril Breay and Frank Buck. During the 1960s, work by Brian Nuttall helped to further develop the breed.

In its country of origin, the Patterdale Terrier remains a working breed and is seldom shown. The first time that the Patterdale Terrier was recognized as a breed was actually in the United States when the Patterdale Terrier Club of America was founded in 1993. The United Kennel Club (UKC) accepted the breed on January 1, 1995.

All info taken off:
History of the Patterdale Terrier - MQH Patterdale Terriers


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

clairebear1984 said:


> image i wouldnt say my boxer has a very flat nose. he never breaths badly or make heave breathing noies. but i had him since was 7 1/2 week old. i also like blanka.
> 
> Am very interested in the shar pei if anyone go pics of older generation etc. i kknew they nearly became extinct, but a chinese man went over to america to meet a breeder to rescue the breed. something to do with as use for fighting but once other breeds came along, the shar pei didnt tend to b used for fighting no longer so had no use as they would say. tell me if am wrong.


 I've never seen a flat nosed boxer. The breed standard calls for the muzzle to be 1/3 of the total skull length. It's no flatter than the cavalier king charles muzzle is.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

,ight not b flat like a bull dog but its not as long as a lab is it?. boxers are still brachycephalic.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Where are you finding these pics? Would love to see how old greyhounds and danes looked


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Where are you finding these pics? Would love to see how old greyhounds and danes looked


i have an old book called boxers today (first published in 1993)

there is a all about the greyhound by anne rolins

theres a westies today as well as yorkies today.

the weimaraner today.

also akita
australian cattle dog
basenji
bermese m.dog
bearded collie
bouvier des flaandres
chinese crested
hungarian vizla
italian greyhounds
lab
mastiff
old english sheepdog
papillon
rhodesian ridgeback
rottie
rough and smooth collie
royal toy spaniel
saluki
shih tzu
shetland sheepdog
st bernard


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Where are you finding these pics? Would love to see how old greyhounds and danes looked


 
History of Great Dane is a fascinating story of breed development


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooh thank you Shell 

I think Blu looks more like the older ones, less deep chested and more mastiffy.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Love boxers , out of the pics if im honest i prefer a good example of the modern boxer myself
i have a boxer also my second one now , i just love the breed!:flrt:


----------

